#ubuntu-in 2017-01-18
<RajRajRaj> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9bH7C72t/irccloudcapture603005445.jpg
#ubuntu-in 2017-01-20
<vandana> can anyone help me out for resolving wifi issues? searched internet and tried but no luck.. have rtl8723be card+ubuntu 16.04+latest linux kernel 4.9.2
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-15
<purvesh> Hi everyone
